# USUALLY how much does it cost to get a cut-out?



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to get a cut-out for my exhaust on my stock 2006 gto. Will that benefit my car at all or the performance? everything is stock. 

Why do people get them anyway? I want one because when i want my car to sound nice and loud, i'll just open it.

and how much does it cost to get it installed?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

It really depends on what you want. Labor to install expect $50-100. As for the cut out, if you want electric expect $200 per side at the very least, but then you have the convenience of flipping a switch to open it. If u want a cable pull set about $100 per side, it's not as easy as flipping a switch but still easy enough as pulling a handle. If you want cheap you cam get the manual ones that you actually have to unbolt the covers from under the car yourself, those are about $25 each side.... So it's all how you want to do it. Labor will be the close to the same for all, with the exception of running the wires


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Price per hp is worthless. Some of those cutouts will run you $300+ set. To me its like buying a FAST intake for a stock engine. Thats my .02. If you want the full manual where you have to craw under the car and un-bolt them, you can get those for about $100.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

On a stock car, it could hurt performance instead of helping. It will
make a bad a$$ loud exhaust (inside and outside), that you can
control.

Larry


----------



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

how will it hurt it?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Your engine is tuned for the amount of intake and exhaust flow stock. Any radical changes like a wide open exhaust cut out in the mids will throw it off. For short periods of time just to get the desired sound... Ok.... but you will lose hp when open without adjusting the tune


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Free flowing exhaust kills torque, it sounds better, but does nothing for performance. Hi Po cars do great with the setup.


----------



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks for the responses guys... and do i need to get the dual cutout or the single?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not confirming or denying the loss of power with open cut outs. Does anyone have any proof this happens and why? I've seen videos of open vs stock exhaust and it was a small gain. Yes it could be a marketing ploy. Not enough for me to buy them. I've had homemade cutouts on a car before when I was young, now I hate the noise. It sounds what some of you are leading to that an engine needs backpressure to make power????:confused Why would you want a restriction on a engine to make power? I hope we don't need to go into this again...


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

gtoshayan said:


> thanks for the responses guys... and do i need to get the dual cutout or the single?


You will need 2 cut outs, one for each exhaust pipe. To gain the desired loudness you will want them placed in the mid pipes between the cats and the resonator. Just make sure the opening doesn't face anything that could het damaged (wires, fuel lines....)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GM4life, you sound like you're getting old! lol J/K I would think the main reason people get them is for the "coolness factor". I think they're kinda neat......


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

This is an ongoing argument that has yet to be resolved for a long time. GM4Life is correct, the increase in hp is so small, it is not something worth even doing for that purpose. 

^^^^Very true though. I think their pretty cool also. Especially when you pull up next to ricers.  Just open the cut outs and watch their face. My friend used to do that in his Camaro. It was hilarious!!


----------

